# My Cross Cut sled for Craftsman table saw



## aaronhl

Just finished this crosscut sled, took about 3-4 hours to build from scraps. I wish I made one of these a while ago. Finally figured out how to make it because the miter slots are terrible on this saw. I don't cut large sheets yet so for now the small width sled work fine. I will have to fine tune by sanding the tracks because it binds a little bit, not too bad though. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ryan50hrl

Good work!!


----------



## aaronhl

It is really going to make cross cutting dados in 1/4" baltic birch very easy, consistent, and square. I also cut a lot of 1/8" baltic birch in small pieces. Since that is about 75% or more of my work, the sled will definitely be used A LOT


----------



## woodchux

A very good design, and am certain you will be building other TS sleds as needed! Be safe.


----------



## aaronhl

Started a project tonight, one I have done without a crosscut sled before....I was one crosscut sled from perfection, my work has really improved!!! Couldn't be happier


----------



## Jim Jakosh

We have that saw in our Az. shop and I'm going to try this to made a smooth running sled.
Using the top of that slot for the bearing for your runner. Line up a board very parralled to your blade and at such a distance from the slot that you can take a fine cut off the side of that top rail with a straight carbide router bit. Add a shim board and do the other side of the slot. Repeat for the slot on the other side of the blade. That will give your true running slots and parallel to the blade and slides will run nicely in those slots.

I have a Ryobi BT3000 saw and it has no slots so I routed both sides of the center body and build my sleds to ride on those surfaces. It makes sled building fun and accurate.

Merry Christmas...............Jim


----------



## difalkner

Nice looking sled. I need to build one or two.


----------



## aaronhl

Yea it's awesome, spend a few hours to make one and you will only be upset wondering why it took you so long to make one.


----------



## MrZ2u

I had that same saw and actually sold it on craigslist yesterday to make room for my new Ridgid 4512 obtained Friday.

I had at one time thought about grinding those ears off to make a sled. I tried making runners of hard maple scrap I had on hand and was going to rabbit off enough meat to clear the ears but I never got around to completing that project. Your idea might have been better !


----------



## aaronhl

Funny because I thought about grinding the ears off too. How much did you get for it on Craigslist. I have always thought about keeping mine because if I bought the Ridgid saw I would still want a cabinet saw, so for now I'll use my Craftsman until I have enough room for a big Grizzly


----------



## MrZ2u

aaronhl said:


> Funny because I thought about grinding the ears off too. How much did you get for it on Craigslist. I have always thought about keeping mine because if I bought the Ridgid saw I would still want a cabinet saw, so for now I'll use my Craftsman until I have enough room for a big Grizzly


$125 no questions and inside 24hrs. Would have taken $100 but guy ponied up $125 without blinking 

Seems fair I think...dont remember it being but about $250ish?


----------



## aaronhl

Nice


----------



## TS3660

Nice sled but I have a suggestion. Build a protruding box on the pushing side of it to protect your hands/fingers from getting cut off when the blade comes through.


----------



## aaronhl

Good idea


----------



## jampk61

how do you make a zero clearance insert for a new craftsman table saw you can e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## woodnthings

jampk61 said:


> how do you make a zero clearance insert for a new craftsman table saw you can e mail me at [email protected]


What's the big secrecy deal?
There's a zillion ways on You Tube to make zero clearance inserts, and about 100 ways here on the forum and you want him to email you for your idea? I don't get it. 
Just post it here for all of us to see, not just one individual. That's what a forum does, share ideas!


----------



## Dave McCann

woodnthings said:


> What's the big secrecy deal?
> There's a zillion ways on You Tube to make zero clearance inserts, and about 100 ways here on the forum and you want him to email you for your idea? I don't get it.
> Just post it here for all of us to see, not just one individual. That's what a forum does, share ideas!


 Where do you see he has any idea how to make one? If he already knows, why would he be asking "how do you make one"?


----------



## woodnthings

jampk61 said:


> how do you make a zero clearance insert for a new craftsman table saw you can e mail me at [email protected]


.
No punctuation doesn't help. Broken English possibly?
I donno?
What model "new Craftsman table saw" ? 
I thought he was offering to show how to make one for a new craftsman table saw, maybe not?



Dave McCann said:


> Where do you see he has any idea how to make one? If he already knows, why would he be asking "how do you make one"?


If he wants to know, there are a zillion answers both here and on You Tube. No need for emails, just do a search.
The post is confusing, at least to my simple brain.
On this forum:








Search results for query: zero clearance throat plate







www.woodworkingtalk.com





You Tube:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=DIY+zero+clearance+throat+plate



I saved him the trouble of searching for it.


----------



## Rebelwork

Maybe he is like me and doesn’t use Youtube.


----------



## BigCountry79

Rebelwork said:


> Maybe he is like me and doesn’t use Youtube.


He must be really old...


----------



## B Coll

aaronhl said:


> It is really going to make cross cutting dados in 1/4" baltic birch very easy, consistent, and square. I also cut a lot of 1/8" baltic birch in small pieces. Since that is about 75% or more of my work, the sled will definitely be used A LOT


Nice work. A suggestion of you plan on doing dadoes. I would make an insert for your cut line. As it is now it is zero clearance for the blade you used to score it. You will lose that by putting a dado blade through it. By making a spot to insert a throat plate, for lack of a better term, you will have zero clearance for every blade you use and keep the sled looking purdy.


----------



## BigCountry79

B Coll said:


> Nice work. A suggestion of you plan on doing dadoes. I would make an insert for your cut line. As it is now it is zero clearance for the blade you used to score it. You will lose that by putting a dado blade through it. By making a spot to insert a throat plate, for lack of a better term, you will have zero clearance for every blade you use and keep the sled looking purdy.


I wonder if the sled from post 1 [2014] is even around anymore


----------



## B Coll

BigCountry79 said:


> I wonder if the sled from post 1 [2014] is even around anymore


OK, I'm officially a moron


----------



## woodnthings

Rebelwork said:


> Maybe he is like me and doesn’t use Youtube.


We know that you don't or can't use You Tube, and that's your choice.
There is *so much info on it in every subject category that it has become my favorite* "search engine" because of the visual images (a picture is worth a thousand words) There's no text to weed through to grasp the concept .
Google often links You Tube videos to a search as well.
One example is how to make a zero clearance throat plate, which would take several paragraphs to explain:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=DIY+zero+clearance+throat+plate



Everything from cooking, how to sharpen blades, to World War 2, to welding, to survival shelters is on You Tube.
It is the modern "Encyclopedia Britainnica" and you are missing a treasure trove of information if you don't use it.
And if you don't use it, you don't know what you are missing.

Is all the You Tube info correct and accurate, all the advice safe, and well documented?
No, but neither is Wikipedia for example, a self editing, volunteer type format. 
You don't need to be an expert to contribute info to Wiki.
Here are many good examples of "avoiding kickback on the table saw":


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=How+to+avoid+kickback+on+table+saw



If you already know everything that's on You Tube, then I understand why you don't need to use it.


----------



## Rebelwork

woodnthings said:


> We know that you don't or can't use You Tube, and that's your choice.
> There is *so much info on it in every subject category that it has become my favorite* "search engine" because of the visual images (a picture is worth a thousand words) There's no text to weed through to grasp the concept .
> Google often links You Tube videos to a search as well.
> One example is how to make a zero clearance throat plate, which would take several paragraphs to explain:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=DIY+zero+clearance+throat+plate
> 
> 
> 
> Everything from cooking, how to sharpen blades, to World War 2, to welding, to survival shelters is on You Tube.
> It is the modern "Encyclopedia Britainnica" and you are missing a treasure trove of information if you don't use it.
> And if you don't use it, you don't know what you are missing.
> 
> Is all the You Tube info correct and accurate, all the advice safe, and well documented?
> No, but neither is Wikipedia for example, a self editing, volunteer type format.
> You don't need to be an expert to contribute info to Wiki.
> Here are many good examples of "avoiding kickback on the table saw":
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=How+to+avoid+kickback+on+table+saw
> 
> 
> 
> If you already know everything that's on You Tube, then I understand why you don't need to use it.


Sorry I'm not YouTube trained...


----------



## Kenh3497

I've been considering a cross cut sled but how the heck do you make sure the fence on the sled is square to the blade? Just use a framing square? 

Sorry if this is a silly question but I'm having a total brain fart on this.

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## Bob Bengal

Kenh3497 said:


> I've been considering a cross cut sled but how the heck do you make sure the fence on the sled is square to the blade? Just use a framing square?


Not silly, an essential issue. There is a method, called something like the 5 cut that I've never looked at closely or understood.

Or get it close with a framing square then use saw itself. The miter slots are square to the front and back of the saw. On my Sawstop the rear of the table is more exposed, with the blade down you can reverse the sled.


----------



## Kenh3497

OK..... I did a search after remembering something about a "5 cut" method. Found a you tube about it. Looks easy enough and have the tools to make it happen. Next time I get out in the shop I'll see what I can make happen. Thanks!!

Ken


----------

